# Terrova with ipilot - Where is best price and which shaft length??



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I need a Minn Kota Terrova 80lb 24v with ipilot for my 2008 Lowe FM175. Where can I get the best price? Would 60" shaft be good for trolling on Lake Erie. I don't want the prop coming out of the water in walleye chop.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd go visit Vic's, especially if you're going to have it installed. I'm sure he could set you straight on requirements for a self-installation also. Once you get it all figured out you can help me once I come up with enough clams for my boat.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got the terrova 80 with 60" on my fm165. Works perfectly. Cabelas actually matched an online deal I found. If you go there ask for Ron or Bob. They Hooked me up. I can help you with what you need to install and network to your humminbird units if that's what your doing. You might wanna look at the 72" shaft since your boat sits higher out of the water than mine.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

fishingmaniac said:


> I've got the terrova 80 with 60" on my fm165. Works perfectly. Cabelas actually matched an online deal I found. If you go there ask for Ron or Bob. They Hooked me up. I can help you with what you need to install and network to your humminbird units if that's what your doing. You might wanna look at the 72" shaft since your boat sits higher out of the water than mine.


Good info! Cabelas has some real deals going on now. I wish I could take advantage of these.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I bought mine off of a tackle shop on ebay out of Iowa. Hes an auth minn kota dealer. Best price i could find but i got a larger thrust


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> I'd go visit Vic's, especially if you're going to have it installed. I'm sure he could set you straight on requirements for a self-installation also. Once you get it all figured out you can help me once I come up with enough clams for my boat.


I second the "go to Vics reccomendation"

I actually think they will match the price of bass pro or cabellas. as far as the shaft length..................go long. You can simply raise the head on the motor. You need the length on Lake Erie chop


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I got a Terrova 80 lb ipilot 60" 24v for $1220 total from overstock.com. It pays to shop around some times.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

When I bought mine, the best price I could find was Pensacola Boat Supply. That was when iPilot first came out and they were selling them lower than MSRP with shipping.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 60" on an 1875 lund.... it does come out of the water on a choppy day. I agree with the post saying go as long as you can. Here is their shaft length guide.

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/FAQs/FAQ-Details/What-about-shaft-length-selection-/


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Here's an update. Overstock.com advertised the Terrova 80# 60" shaft describing and showing ipilot, but I received the cheaper model without ipilot and they are now conveniently out of stock. Another big box scam! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

just buy the powerdrive, and put on the ipilot (very easy) and youll dave yoursave money


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm back to considering the 72" shaft length which rules the PowerDrive out. Also, there are times that I need the foot controller which is not available with ipilot on PD. For someone needing 60" shaft to simply troll Erie in 17-18' aluminum boat, the PD 70# would get it done for less. I', will to pay extra for foot controller and maybe longer shaft.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a friend selling a used 80 lb thrust with ipilot and 60 inch shaft. It is only 9 months old and used a handful of time for drift fishing for catfish on the Ohio River. It also has the iLink. He saw the new Ulterra model and is the type of guy that wants the biggest and baddest. The iLink is awesome if you have a humminbird graph. They wirelessly link, check it out. He wants 1300 for it. It's a pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I just wanted to add that I had a Lowe FM 185 with a 60" shaft and had no problems. 

For best price and free delivery on any marine electronics and trolling motors check with Brian at BOE Marine. Tell him David Kuhlmann from THT sent you. I'm getting a Motorguide Xi5 for my Lund in the next month or so and he gave me a better price by over $100 better price than anyone else and free shipping. Great people. 

http://www.boemarine.com/


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I bought a new Terrova 80 with 60" and iPilot for $1300 after the $80 rebate.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

That will work well on your boat. Did you get the Ipilot?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Slow response. I did get the 60" 80#Terrova with iPilot. Hooked it all up in garage for a test run with a 60 amp Minnkota breaker, a Battery Tender plug/socket, 6 gauge wires, crimped and soldered. Mounting with a MKA-16-02 slide mount. Now I just need a warm day next month to install in boat plus move the existing trolling battery and charger from back to front compartment of boat to join the new second trolling battery.

I'll be selling my Motorguide 55# wireless trolling motor on OGF soon.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

ohiojmj said:


> Slow response. I did get the 60" 80#Terrova with iPilot. Hooked it all up in garage for a test run with a 60 amp Minnkota breaker, a Battery Tender plug/socket, 6 gauge wires, crimped and soldered. Mounting with a MKA-16-02 slide mount. Now I just need a warm day next month to install in boat plus move the existing trolling battery and charger from back to front compartment of boat to join the new second trolling battery.
> 
> I'll be selling my Motorguide 55# wireless trolling motor on OGF soon.


Sounds like your ready for Spring! I'm holding my breath for price drop or a decent deal.I hope you enjoy your new toy.Good Fishing!


----------

